# Being a crazy cat lady of the future is. ..



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 March 2015)

Not moving the furry hot water bottle despite being desperate for a wee and wanting a packet of crisps because he looks so cozy lying on you. Then feeling guilty because dinner is ready so he needs to move!


----------



## Shady (22 March 2015)

fantastic! welcome to my life over the past 30 years 
add to that....  not answering the telephone or door as you are pinned under a lapful, losing your pillow as one of them looks sooo sweet on it, not moving your feet in bed as one is snuggled up down there and you might lose a toe when he thinks it is a toy, not getting dinner at all as you are so comfy on the sofa with your gang around you and anyway your legs have gone numb from being a human cushion for hours........
great isn't it .. i love my cats  xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 March 2015)

That's why old ladies smell of wee so much, smothered in cats and unable to move their little darlings the inevitable happens!!!

Shady, you're only 30?!?!  (Are you sure?)


----------



## luckyoldme (23 March 2015)

you know you are really a crazy cat lady when you start to think these behaviours are normal and think its the people who don t like them who are crazy,


----------



## pines of rome (23 March 2015)

I have definitely got the tee shirt for this one, beyond help!!!!Lol


----------



## sassyv (23 March 2015)

I thought there was something wrong this morning when I wasn't woken up 30 minutes before the alarm was due to go off by a cold wet nose to the face telling me it was breakfast time. So I went down stairs to find a severed mouse head surrounded by a pile of pigeon feathers and realised they had sorted breakfast them selves.  They do make me smile though.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 March 2015)

Haha these are brilliant glad I'm not the only one think instead of bingo nights we need crazy cat ladies nights 
Agree re thinking people who don't like cats/ don't pander to their every whim are odd.

another one I do: the cat is asleep on the windowsill in the morning- I will shut the window which is cracked open on the hinge so they don't get a draft 

I am beyond help just as well I'm single! !


----------



## Shady (23 March 2015)

me&Harvey said:



			Haha these are brilliant glad I'm not the only one think instead of bingo nights we need crazy cat ladies nights 
Agree re thinking people who don't like cats/ don't pander to their every whim are odd.

another one I do: the cat is asleep on the windowsill in the morning- I will shut the window which is cracked open on the hinge so they don't get a draft 

I am beyond help just as well I'm single! !
		
Click to expand...

I am currently sitting on the floor as my favourite cat is in my spot on the sofa and he looks so happy upside down i don't want to move him..... the floor is really cold.. i will probably get piles!!!!!


----------



## ahorseandadog (2 April 2015)

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------

